# Remapping and insurance



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, is there any insurance company that will cover remapping? Thanks


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

try greenlight


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just did a quick confused.com quote and it doubled the premium :doublesho


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Adrian flux

Declared a remap and save a lot of money somehow lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Adrianflux
Chrisknott

Used them all the time when I had mods.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have our Golf through Admiral and it didn't raise the premium too much at all. 
It depended on the power percentage increase after the remap though.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Leebo310 said:


> I have our Golf through Admiral and it didn't raise the premium too much at all.
> It depended on the power percentage increase after the remap though.


Do you have to prove the type of remap you have had or what the new power output is?


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Elephant (same company as admiral) happy with my mapped 600bhp GT-R


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Do you have to prove the type of remap you have had or what the new power output is?


I've never needed to prove what remap it is.

They asked me who remapped my cars and what the new power level is. Some use the percentage increase in power to decide to insure you or not and at what cost

I guess they put some trust in the policyholder as many people don't even mention it to their insurer when their car is remapped.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I was tempted for a bit to fit a Steinbauer box to my Auris SR180 (dealer threw it in with the sale) and as has been said by others, insurer was interested in % increase on original figures (174 bhp to 208 and 131 to 347 lb/ft). It didn't add crazy money from memory and that was Highway/LV.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess in the event of needing to make a claim that insurers can check to see if you have had a remap? but even if they can its not like they can ever prove the power gain I'm guessing?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

tmitch45 said:


> I guess in the event of needing to make a claim that insurers can check to see if you have had a remap? but even if they can its not like they can ever prove the power gain I'm guessing?


Few years back now I was dealing with a claim for a client and the insurer was looking to void the policy for material non disclosure for...wait for it...the heinous crime of painting his callipers. To add insult to injury he had bought the car like that but was having no joy proving otherwise.

Declare every single change to avoid nasty surprises, it's just not worth not letting then know.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> I guess in the event of needing to make a claim that insurers can check to see if you have had a remap? but even if they can its not like they can ever prove the power gain I'm guessing?


I would always recommend to people to tell their insurer just to keep themselves right and legal. It makes little difference in cost with many insurance companies if you have a good record.

However I doubt an insurer would test a car for a remap. I've never heard of it, but many can be detected on a diagnostic machine.

For most cars, remaps from most reputable companies are all within a narrow window of gains. It's not as if one company gives you a 25% increase and another 50%, that doesn't happen from just a remap.

If you've modified your car for huge gains that will more than likely stand out to an assessor due to the non standard parts fitted to gain that power.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Few years back now I was dealing with a claim for a client and the insurer was looking to void the policy for material non disclosure for...wait for it...the heinous crime of painting his callipers. To add insult to injury he had bought the car like that but was having no joy proving otherwise.
> 
> Declare every single change to avoid nasty surprises, it's just not worth not letting then know.


The worst one I seen was a guy who bought standard looking Honda Civic and then crashed it.

The insurance company refused to pay out as the car was modified. The modification was standard looking Honda wheels that turned out not to be standard on that specific model of Civic.

The guy didn't know they weren't standard as they looked original and ordinary and were fitted to plenty of other Civics.

Insurance company refused to pay out and also won the appeal the guy made.

Extremely harsh.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is harsh and disappointing that he didn't get anywhere with that one. There's blissful ignorance and genuinely not knowing, not as if he had put nitrous oxide injection in!

Just goes to show can't be too careful when it comes to
Insurance.

Surprised insurers don't sell insurance to cover this scenario!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

My insurance co tried to load my premium significantly for "factory fitted tinted glass - B pillar back". Managed to speak to the underwriter who agreed it was not a "modification" and reduced the premium back down again. I also had to declare dealer fitted reverse parking sensors, no increase premium but a "modification" none the less. 

IMO, it's a case of any excuse not to pay out.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My quote from adrian flux was £1200

I declared all mods. Looks and performance. It's now £445

Work that one out. 

Also that's a like for like basis. If it's stolen or written off they pay out for wheels, intercooler, exhaust etc etc


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> Do you have to prove the type of remap you have had or what the new power output is?


Not prove, they just asked and I told them what the final rolling road figure was.
As others have said though, I declare everything even down to upgraded turbo hoses and LED number plate lights.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> My quote from adrian flux was £1200
> 
> I declared all mods. Looks and performance. It's now £445
> 
> ...


£1200 for a Polo?

I had similar to that when I was a boy racer. It seems when you spend money on a car you end up taking more care of it and be less of a risk.

It did end up cheaper for me, but not drastically like that.

£1200 sounds nuts for Polo GTi unless you have a really dodgy driving past.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> £1200 for a Polo?
> 
> I had similar to that when I was a boy racer. It seems when you spend money on a car you end up taking more care of it and be less of a risk.
> 
> ...


4 years ncb

They were over double what most companies quoted me as a standard car. Were all about £500-600, yet declaring mods, most companies would void my insurance


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Kerr said:


> The worst one I seen was a guy who bought standard looking Honda Civic and then crashed it.
> 
> The insurance company refused to pay out as the car was modified. The modification was standard looking Honda wheels that turned out not to be standard on that specific model of Civic.
> 
> ...


Wow this is scary stuff! I would think most on here would declare things but where do you draw the line? Calipers is a joke tbh and what about painting your wheels? Mine need a refurb and was thinking about a gun metal grey so I'm guessing that would need stating? Also what about tinted windows? A number of cars particularly family type cars have tinted rear side and rear windows how on earth can you make the distinction between factory standard aand after market if you buy the car second hand??

Me and my family have had bad experiences with insurance companies and this sort of thing just angers me further. Insurance only seems to be worth it because its legally needed and if you have a total loss and you get a proper payment for what the car is worth without having to spend hours proving this yourself.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^Re tints, you can generally tell if its factory vs aftermarket if you know what to look for. I guess that's your point though! does the average person know? I suppose it's a it like knowing what to look for with accident damage? It's a lottery for sure.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

The very first thing an insurance company asks itself when a claim comes in is "how can we avoid paying this"! They will go to great lengths to avoid paying. 
When you understand this then it gives you an idea of what you're dealing with. 
A proper remap cannot be detected without the vehicles ECU being connected to specialist equipment, other things on the car may give a clue which could lead to the company investigating the ECU.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

JDO330 said:


> ^^^Re tints, you can generally tell if its factory vs aftermarket if you know what to look for. I guess that's your point though! does the average person know? I suppose it's a it like knowing what to look for with accident damage? It's a lottery for sure.


If the average person purchased a 1 year old focus with the rear window and rear side windows blacked out they would never know if came from the factory, it was done at the dealers or aftermarket by the previous owner and therefore would be possibly in trouble with the insurance through no fault of their own if not declared. This is what annoys me so much. Its fair enough if like someone I knew you fit aftermarket wheels and suspension and don't declare it to save money, you then get what you deserve if found out.



Vossman said:


> The very first thing an insurance company asks itself when a claim comes in is "how can we avoid paying this"! They will go to great lengths to avoid paying.
> When you understand this then it gives you an idea of what you're dealing with.
> A proper remap cannot be detected without the vehicles ECU being connected to specialist equipment, other things on the car may give a clue which could lead to the company investigating the ECU.


Unless a car has severe engine/electrical damage I would not be surprised if companies didn't plug in the ECU particularly cars that have been modified in other ways as well.

I still cannot get over the whole brake caliper thing. Might have to scrape the nice silver paint I put on mine to hide the crappy tarnished metal! It does make the car much faster and stop better so actually I'll keep it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

As mentioned, we cover remaps no problem at all - And modifications are all covered like for like.

If you would like a quote please PM me some details & I can arrange a call back.

Regards
Dan


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A friend works for an Insurance Broker and he had a customer who had his A4 1.9tdi stolen. He provided photographs of the car for the insurers/underwriters to look at, in the hope of increasing the settlement figure based on the fantastic condition of the car.

However, they noticed that he had replaced the 1.9 TDI badge with an S4 badge, and had the silver wing mirrors fitted. Result - they refused to pay out. 

There are plenty of horror stories of insurers wriggling out of paying. I think the lesson here is to simply tell them everything. Then you wont be in for a surprise if you ever need to make a claim. I still think the callipers scenario is hugely excessive though.

Cooks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

To be honest no disrespect to any insurers posting in this thread but lets be honest... If they can find a way not to pay out then they will.
If you make any adjustments to your car then tell them. regardless . 
Yes if a remap is done properly it cant be detected very easy. However if it was sent away or probed by some specialists which can compare it to a standard variant of that vehicle then yes of course they will find it.



Tell them then they cant wriggle :thumb: Well... Wriggle as easy :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The worst one I seen was a guy who bought standard looking Honda Civic and then crashed it.
> 
> The insurance company refused to pay out as the car was modified. The modification was standard looking Honda wheels that turned out not to be standard on that specific model of Civic.
> 
> ...


The FOS would have viewed this as "innocent non disclosure" - http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/publications/ombudsman-news/27/27-ins-nondisclosure.htm


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cookies said:


> A friend works for an Insurance Broker and he had a customer who had his A4 1.9tdi stolen. He provided photographs of the car for the insurers/underwriters to look at, in the hope of increasing the settlement figure based on the fantastic condition of the car.
> 
> However, they noticed that he had replaced the 1.9 TDI badge with an S4 badge, and had the silver wing mirrors fitted. Result - they refused to pay out.
> 
> ...


I can kind of understand this. An S4 would carry a much higher theft risk than a 1.9 Tdi. He has made his car appear to be a higher spec model and not advised his insurers that he has changed the risk and therefore has amended the terms on which the contract was agreed.

It is harsh, but also a valuable lesson. People pay a lot of money to insurer their cars, so make sure your contract is in order, when asked, disclose convictions, accidents etc, don't lie about main users or where the car is kept and, if your car is modified in any way, tell them. Some modifications are fine with insurers, but this varies from one company to another, so disclose everything and let them decide.

On my Civic, I have colour coded the grill, changed the stereo, changed the gear knob, fitted aero blades and fitted wind deflectors - all of which have been disclosed. Same on the ATR, although the list is a lot longer.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I absolutely agree with you. If the car had a tdi badge on the back, it probably wouldn't have been stolen. 

As you say the IP increased the risk with the modification (albeit slight). 

Cooks


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Recently had remap done and I used Admirial, cost me extra £60 a year which I was happy with also declared my exhaust and konis.

Also an option was to cover like for like on the mods which i took, cost about £12 for the year.

Some of the other 'specialist' insurance companies cost over double my premium for Admiral - shop around!.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Admiral won't cover my car due to a lightened flywheel and, believe it or not, a throttle body coolant bypass !


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Admiral won't cover my car due to a lightened flywheel and, believe it or not, a throttle body coolant bypass !


After discovering that a front mount intercooler is not part of a suspension strut, they said it'd void my insurance lol


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Admiral won't cover my car due to a lightened flywheel and, believe it or not, a throttle body coolant bypass !


Yep, they won't let me upgrade the injectors on mine!


----------

